# Rubber caps for screws around kitchen sink



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Has anyone had cause to replace the rubber caps on any of their screws around the sink in their Autotrail? 

I have a 2012 Comanche and have lost the cap on one of the screws. There are 3 or 4 of them on mine. I just want one to match the others if possible.

ta

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Watching this 'cos we have the same problem.....


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I have emailed Autotrail as well, so I'll keep you updated...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

There are these -

https://caratech.co.uk/product/cara...7Strx0LlBsDkqCCoVqL9UKm9ks14XKQBoCAhEQAvD_BwE

Or these -

https://caratech.co.uk/product/cara...btQmHw9bP7fShURO-2vBWF4Q5pQ0tWCxoCThcQAvD_BwE

Seem expensive for what they are but it seems that is the price to pay. You could get together and sort out the ones you want between you as you both probably won't want all 8.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

charlieivan said:


> There are these -
> 
> https://caratech.co.uk/product/cara...7Strx0LlBsDkqCCoVqL9UKm9ks14XKQBoCAhEQAvD_BwE
> 
> ...


Thanks for that









The second ones seem the nearest to mine...

I'll see what AT say and then order some.

Fancy going halves with me Penguin?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Has the motorhome world gone mad...............................are we being ripped off at every opportunity.

OR am I the only one who uses plastic screw caps like these


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Webby1 said:


> Has the motorhome world gone mad...............................are we being ripped off at every opportunity.
> 
> OR am I the only one who uses plastic screw caps like these


I cant get that link to work Pete...

Graham :serious:


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

TRY THIS ONE

Only plastic, but cheap to replace and a variety of colours


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I have some plastic ones left over from when I changed a number plate but it is rubber ones I am after really...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I don't think they are the same as mine so I will keep looking at the moment thanks - £14 for 8 - "they're 'aving a laff" though that's £1.75 EACH..... and they look black not gold plated - must be the light....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Are they the Smev ones G?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dometic-...lastic-Screw-Covers-44990000273-/172370314802


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Are they the Smev ones G?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dometic-...lastic-Screw-Covers-44990000273-/172370314802


No mate

More like the Dometic ones here...

https://caratech.co.uk/product/cara...btQmHw9bP7fShURO-2vBWF4Q5pQ0tWCxoCThcQAvD_BwE

Graham :smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

After numerous emails the best that AT could do was give me the part number for a whole new sink and drainer!









Graham :serious:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Can you post a picture of one Graham?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Can you post a picture of one Graham?


Not for a couple of weeks Kev.

They are like these...

https://caratech.co.uk/product/cara...btQmHw9bP7fShURO-2vBWF4Q5pQ0tWCxoCThcQAvD_BwE

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Is this it?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Looks like any other sink to me Kev....



The black blobs are the screw covers and it is one of those I am missing.


Graham :smile2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have three screws but only one cover........

they are not very robust IMO.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

I've got those rubber caps on my Smev hob. A couple of them have fallen off as they seem to have expanded and don't press down onto the recess. Luckily I haven't lost one (at that crazy price as with all Dometic spares) as I super-glue them down!

Steve


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Ours fell off and I dutifully popped it back on...




..until Mrs GMJ did some vigorous cleaning and must have washed it down the sink :surprise:


I have asked the friendly dealer where I have all my work done, if they can help. Watch this space!!



Graham :smile2:


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

GMJ said:


> After numerous emails the best that AT could do was give me the part number for a whole new sink and drainer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Knowing Autotrail your lucky they didn't want to sell you a brand new motorhome ! 😂😂😂

Nidge


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Ours fell off and I dutifully popped it back on...
> ..until Mrs GMJ did some vigorous cleaning and must have washed it down the sink :surprise: Graham :smile2:


Yup, I have that problem at times Graham. 
Takes things to bits to do extensive cleaning and always bits missing after. And polishing the Hi-Fi takes days to get sound again.

Ray.


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

Penquin said:


> I have three screws but only one cover........
> 
> they are not very robust IMO.


me too mine disappeared down the plug hole


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

pagey said:


> me too mine disappeared down the plug hole


If we can't find any alternatives: there are 8 in a pack and I need 2; Penguin - 3; and Pagey - 3...so we could buy a pack between us and split the exorbitant cost if you fancy it?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

And then another one down the plughole and the whole process starts again...………….:surprise:

Ray.


----------

